# Getting ready for winter and frost damage



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

As we're heading towards winter and freezing conditions I thought I'd make a short video about preparing the van for winter.






If I've missed anything, let me know.

I'll do another video concentrating on the Thetford cassette


----------

